# Max - sweet roborovski needs a home



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Roborovski
Sex: Male
Age(s): approx 10 months old
Name(s): Max
Colours: Sandy/white
Neutered: N/A
Reason for rehoming: The previous owner could no longer give him the attention he deserved.
Medical problems: No
Will the group be split: N/A
Transport available: Can be arranged
Other: Max loves his wheel and running through tubes. Max really needs a home to call his own as he has had two other owners before coming to me!

Max is with me in Caterham, Surrey, however transport can be arranged.


Photos to follow!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

photos as promised


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwww he's gorgeous - I would have him if he was anywhere near me.:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

So sweet I'm sure someone will take them very soon.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Awwww he's gorgeous - I would have him if he was anywhere near me.:001_wub::001_wub:


Transport can be arranged :wink5:


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

awww he's gorgeous! would you be able to transport to derby?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

champagneannie said:


> awww he's gorgeous! would you be able to transport to derby?


Possibly. If you are interested then give me a PM or ring the number


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This little man is still looking for somewhere to call his own. I put him in a bigger cage today with loads of toys and he didnt know what to do with himself! I put him in there this morning and he is still running around excited as ever. Bless


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> This little man is still looking for somewhere to call his own. I put him in a bigger cage today with loads of toys and he didnt know what to do with himself! I put him in there this morning and he is still running around excited as ever. Bless


aww, i'm close but I don't have the money to get a cage 

edit: i'm having a look on ebay though and my mum might lend me some money.


----------



## robloveslindsay (Oct 16, 2009)

hi im Rob, im running a rescue center from home in Hartlepool for Hamster of all breads, if transport could be arranged id be more than happy to take him of your hands


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

robloveslindsay said:


> hi im Rob, im running a rescue center from home in Hartlepool for Hamster of all breads, if transport could be arranged id be more than happy to take him of your hands


He is already in rescue with full rescue back up, but thanks. He just needs a home.


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

I might have a cage for him from freecycle its not huge, but it should do for a bit till I can get a bigger one. If I get the cage and he still needs a home I'll be happy to give him one.


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

im miles away or id have him


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Maxamillion is still here! He loves his wheel and climbing around in his cage. All he wants is someone to love him!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Max has found a home


----------

